# New buckling will be joining our herd!



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok...so I didn't really NEED another buck, but I couldn't resist! He's perfect! His bloodlines are outstanding, great udders behind him, dam is an EEEE91 bred by Dills, lots of really nice NC PromisedLand genetics behind him as well, and to top it all off he's covered in moon spots! He's going to be a wonderful addition and bring in some new bloodlines that I think will really compliment some of the does in my herd.

Oh AND his breeder and I picked out an awesome name for him that kind of goes along with his sire's name. So it's...Top Hat Farm D Power Stroke! I love it! 

Dam: http://www.mytophatfarm.com/tophatfarm/Flapper_Pedigree.htm
Sire: http://www.mytophatfarm.com/tophatfarm/Diesel_Pedigree.htm


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking buckling! Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awwww! I'd love a Boer in that coat!! Soooo pretty! Congrats!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

congrats, he's gorgeous!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## fivefoldfarms (Apr 18, 2013)

Nicely done Kylee, We r getting a beautiful doeling out of Dill's with heavy promiseland lines. Love the dills


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gorgeous boy  Love that coloring , congrats !


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Can't wait to c his kids.....


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats KW he is gorgeous.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats i really wanted that buck but hubby would have killed me i bought a 3rd buck lol. At least know i can watch him grow up.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I will keep you all posted on him and when we pick him up from the airport!  Can't wait to bring him home!


----------

